# ZAD, Commune, Metropolis



## Slingshot Collective (Oct 19, 2016)

Slingshot Collective submitted a new file to the StP library:

ZAD, Commune, Metropolis - For over 50 years, farmers and locals have resisted the building of a new airport.



> layout by the Anti-Cybernetics League, originally published on indymedia.co.uk, distributed by Minnesota Nice ‘Zine Distro,
> 
> This is a small part of the wealth of literature floating around about the Zone to Defend (French: zone à defender, ZAD), an ongoing communal anti-airport occupation going on in France. I read this ‘zine along with two others about the ZAD also distributed by Minnesota Nice ‘Zine Distro in quick succession when I was going...



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

